# Please help



## mkaragian (Oct 22, 2018)

Good evening to the company, For 10 days now I have been dealing with an issue with the fans, while I drive fine after 3 to 4 kilometers the fans open and the idle speed is 1000 I have changed thermostats and temperature valve, while my coworker gave me his own fans that it had spare again the same issue, what car i have is audi a3 8p 1.4 2011. Thanks for your answers

￼




Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mkaragian (Oct 22, 2018)

ny help will much appreciated

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A310F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------

